# What brand of tools would you buy NOW if you were buying?



## HMF (Aug 11, 2011)

Sears is no longer what it was...
SK is in bankruptcy or sold and is no longer what it was...
Snap On is still made in USA but VERY expensive....

Black Hawk?
Proto?

If you were buying, say, a set of sockets to work on your machines with, and/or a set of 6 point box wrenches (I have a couple of the pre-bankruptcy SK sets), what brand would you buy?


Nelson


----------



## HMF (Aug 11, 2011)

I want to get Made in USA, but which tools, other than Snap-On that you have to rob a bank to afford, still are?

I used to buy SK, but now I hear there are problems with the company, bankruptcy, purchased by another company, not honoring SK's guarantees, etc.

Is Snap-On the only game in town for USA tools these days?


Nelson


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 11, 2011)

Matco
Cornwell
Williams


I'll think of others, but I still buy mostly SnapOn when I need something.


----------



## pjf134 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nelson,
 Most of my tools from when I was a mechanic in the mid 60's are Snap-on or Cornwell with very few old sears stuff. I do buy some cheap stuff to put in my truck for maybe small repair on the road. Mac and Colbolt tools seem good but do not own any. I go by looks and feel of tools. If the tool looks polished and shinny I do stay away since they will slip out of your oily hand and give you the ouch effect. It is hard to buy anything these days that are made in the USA. Just my $0.02 worth.
 Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't know about their raw materials, but could be from anywhere. China is pretty big on steel making these days.

Factories of SnapOn are in Kenosha, WI, Mount Carmel, IL, Milwaukee, WI, and Johnson City, TN.

Home office is Kenosha.


----------



## FarFar (Aug 11, 2011)

> author=DaveH link=topic=3075.msg21767#msg21767 date=1313090203
> Please don't get me wrong, I'm also nationalistic, I think it is a good thing.
> 
> Your government along with mine and European ones and most from the Industrial nations supported the move to make everything in China.
> ...



And loan the money from China to buy their stuff.Better start learning chinese


----------



## Highpower (Aug 11, 2011)

I would not shy away from Proto tools these days. I picked up a couple of 3/4" drive impact sockets &amp; extensions that have served me very well. They hold up just as good as Snap-On or Mac Tools.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 11, 2011)

Part, if not all, of Proto was bought out by Stanley Tool Works a few years ago. They aren't what they used to be, but are still pretty good industrial quality tools, and cost less than SnapOn. SnapOn is priced to service the automotive industry primarily (but not solely) and carry mechanics on a "truck account" that makes it easy to purchase their tools. It also keeps the truck rolling into the shop weekly to sell more tools.


----------



## Highpower (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll tell you what brand of tool I *won't* be buying anymore! Darex!

Anyone else have a "Drill Doctor" that is more than 5 years old?  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## jgedde (Aug 11, 2011)

Wiha, Bondhus, is really nice stuff. Kobalt and Husky from Lowes and Home Depot seem to work decently for what they cost. Gearwrench has been good to me also. Pratt Reade makes nice USA made screwdrivers. I got my set a the local True Value HW store.

Sears has become very dissapointing - especially their ratchets, gear wrenches and regular (non-pro) wrenches. I've had my sears ratchet replaced a number of times now. 

I've had a number of el cheapo Pittsburgh tools from HF that I've had for MANY years and are still going strong. 

SnapOn is too rich for my blood. SK is very good, but hard to find as of late (rumor has it they've been bought out).

The best ratchet I ever bought came from a display at the checkout counter at Tractor Supply! It's 1/4" drive on one side and 3/8" on the other. The ratchet action is like a SnapOn with very small ticks, no backlash to speak of, and has been indestructable so far - and it's gotten a lot of use. It's now my first grab off the pegboard when I need a ratchet. I'd cry like a child if I ever lost it!

This is very similar if not identical to mine. http://www.menintools.com/ti11057.html

Anyone remember PennCraft? When JC Penney had tools?

John


----------



## jgedde (Aug 11, 2011)

> author=Highpower link=topic=3075.msg21802#msg21802 date=1313113899
> I'll tell you what brand of tool I *won't* be buying anymore! Darex!
> 
> Anyone else have a "Drill Doctor" that is more than 5 years old? :evil:  :evil:



I do... But I baby it.


----------



## "Mike" (Aug 12, 2011)

After almost forty years in the car biz,  the way I look at it, it depends on how much you like the skin on your knuckles. For wrenches and sockets, Snap On, hands down. Hammers,  who cares. Pliars, also, who cares. Screwdrivers,  it's hard to beat snap on but I will NOT pay $20.00 for A single screwdriver not that I am retired. Sears is still a great place for screwdrivers. I have a lot of all of the other pro line tools. Mac, Matco, Cornwell, even have a set of old american Wright impact sockets. Never HAVE broken one of those.  The point is, you get waht you pay for. Right now though, unless you are turning wrenches 8 hrs a day, sanp on is too freaking high. Yeah, I've got them but for the home stuff, sears is fine.


----------



## HMF (Aug 13, 2011)

From this thread, I am going to make a list of tool brands that I want to look at what I buy. That will help me when I search Ebay for used tools.

Thanks!


Nelson


----------



## brucer (Aug 15, 2011)

Armstrong


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 23, 2011)

I think Blue Point is their budget line now.


----------



## HMF (Sep 23, 2011)

I have just a few Snap-On tools that I got used on EBay, and they were not cheap, but not as outrageous as new. They make a couple of insulated wirecutters that I bought to use to wire the basement that are some outrageous orange and red color, but they work nicely. I would never buy new if I could get used.

Nelson


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 23, 2011)

When I get the chance, I hit pawn shops, flea markets, antique malls, garage sales etc and specifically look for old Craftsman, S-K, Proto, Snap-On and others. I have had a few successes in doing this and every once in a while you come away with a really good surprise!

NXr


----------



## Uncle Buck (Nov 12, 2011)

Proto, Wright, Craftsman sockets extensions and screwdrivers (forget their ratchets and anything not USA made) SK is back in business and looking good Armstrong and the Williams stuff that is still USA made Allen is not so bad either.

Speaking of the truck brands, Snap-on is king of course but so is the price. Regarding new Bluepoint you will want to be careful with them as most BP tools are now imports. In fact, some Snap-on tools are now made in China as well, and I bet the percentage is far greater than many would imagine! I like Mac tools as well (owned by Stanley) as well as Cornwell and Matco, but in my area I rarely see Cornwell or Matco trucks. 

I would stick with a mix of Craftsman and Proto myself. I still do my best to dodge import tools, but that is just me. I don't judge others for buying import tools and I expect the same courtesy in my avoiding them when possible. :thumbzup:


----------



## Uncle Buck (Nov 12, 2011)

Mark in Modesto said:


> Par-X was Snap-on's second line. They aren't as pretty, but they're just as good. I don't know if they still make them or not, but the Snap-On truck carried them for those on a budget. Of course, that was back in the late sixties, when I spun wrenches for my biscuits...



Par-X tools are great. Unfortunately Snap-on quit selling them sometime in the 1970's.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Nov 12, 2011)

Tony Wells said:


> Part, if not all, of Proto was bought out by Stanley Tool Works a few years ago. They aren't what they used to be, but are still pretty good industrial quality tools, and cost less than SnapOn. SnapOn is priced to service the automotive industry primarily (but not solely) and carry mechanics on a "truck account" that makes it easy to purchase their tools. It also keeps the truck rolling into the shop weekly to sell more tools.



While I would sgree that Stanley buying them and Mac gave both a black eye, I have seen nothing that would indicate the quality of Proto tools has diminished in the least. I cannot speak so much to MAC since I get little from the trucks.


----------



## brucer (Nov 12, 2011)

Jerry Ekstrom said:


> brucer,
> Armstrong now theirs a name you don't here often, I forgot all about them.
> Jerry.




 heres a copy and paste from Armstrongs website...  gives a bit of the company history, and the other companies involved with Armstrong and Danaher corp. , all of them are quality companies.. 


In 1909, Armstrong introduced a line of drop forged wrenches. From its modest beginning selling bicycle parts, the company launched into a line expansion that's continued to today, almost 100 years later, with a product line which includes nearly 5000 items of mechanic's tools, pipe and tubing tools, machine shop accessories, and cutting tools.
The company remained on Francisco Ave. until 1948, when it moved to its present headquarters at 5200 W. Armstrong Ave. on Chicago's northwest side. Armstrong built a second manufacturing facility in Fayetteville, Arkansas and began operations there in 1974. To this day, Fayetteville boasts one of the most modern drop forge shops in the world.
In December 1994, after 105 years of private ownership by the Armstrong family, the company was acquired by the Danaher Corporation. Danaher's family of brands includes Allen and K-D Hand Tools, Allen Hex Keys, Holo-Krome Fasteners, Jacobs Chucks, Matco Hand Tools, and JS Technology Torque Tools, among others. The Danaher Commitment to continuous improvement will ensure the strict adherence to the high standards of quality, delivery and cost upon which Armstrong was founded.
Armstrong Tools are still, and will continue to be made in the U.S.A. They are designed and manufactured for professional tool users and continue to be manufactured with uncompromising quality.


----------

